
Laravel Spark 1.0 is now available - codegeek
https://spark.laravel.com/
======
dopeboy
What's the state of Laravel right now? Is it gaining adoption?

Pre 2015, I rolled my own PHP framework. I eventually decided I should take
the time to learn a modern framework and narrowed my choices down to Django &
Laravel. Ended up going with Django; just curious to see what I missed out on.

~~~
Jemaclus
If all the PHP nay-sayers used Laravel, the public opinion toward PHP would
shift dramatically to be more favorable. It's a modern framework that makes
using PHP a true joy, as opposed to the wrangling we had with PHP pre-5.4.

It pretty much ships with everything you need to build an app: scaffolding,
migrations, authentication, middleware, templating, caching. Most of getting
up and running is really configuring a bunch of settings that takes virtually
no time at all.

I'm a huge Laravel fan. They also have a slimmed down version called Lumen,
which is pretty much specifically for APIs. Lumen stays up-to-date with
Laravel, so you get the benefits of both worlds there.

~~~
Artemis2
For some reason, PHP is not just a language, _it 's a spirit of writing bad
software_.

A few weeks back I needed to port some crypto from Laravel to Go. I did not
have too much trouble – apart the strange usage of Rijndael-256 that Laravel
had until one version or two ago. When I looked at the way they were using
keys to encrypt data, I realized that they were directly using "application
private key". Is that bad? It shouldn't, but Laravel makes sure all the keys
it generates are ASCII, for copy/pasting convenience. What happens if you're
using a 256-bit key that can be represented with ASCII? The key space is 10^20
times smaller (the entropy of a byte in the key goes from 256 to 62!). That's
been a thing in the most "modern framework" in PHP for more than three years.
I'm far from being a security professional, but spending one hour on one file
was enough to find a basic security issue. Let's just say we're not writing
code with Laravel anymore.

I must mention that Taylor Otwell (the author) was extremely fast for fixing
the problem. He is probably among the best open source project maintainers I
know, and desserves to live off this work on Laravel.

Here is the commit:
[https://github.com/laravel/framework/commit/370ae34d41362c3a...](https://github.com/laravel/framework/commit/370ae34d41362c3adb61bc5304068fb68e626586)

------
fideloper
Link for the official site:
[https://spark.laravel.com](https://spark.laravel.com)

Spark and Laravel are a super good combo to start an app with, I personally
think php's ease of deployment (plus how cheap Laravel Forge is) blows rails
out of the water.

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed the URL to that from [http://learninglaravel.net/laravel-
spark-10-is-now-available](http://learninglaravel.net/laravel-spark-10-is-now-
available), which has less information.

------
michaelbuddy
Do laravel php projects "just work" like regular PHP might on inexpensive
shared hosting? Or do you need a custom setup similar to all these js node /
react projects seem to require?

~~~
Jemaclus
You need to install Composer, the PHP package manager, and then install it,
but there aren't a whole lot of OS dependencies there. You don't have to
install node, then npm, then... ad nauseum. You just drop a composer binary on
there, and then run composer install, and it installs the app dependencies.

I personally find it much less headache-inducing than NPM, but I think
practically, they're about the same in terms of what they do.

~~~
vlucas
What you described is literally the same process. No need to arbitrarily bash
other programming languages or ecosystems.

PHP:

(1) Install PHP (2) Install Composer (3) Run 'composer install' to download
dependencies

Node:

(1) Install Node.js (2) Install npm (3) Run 'npm install' to download
dependencies

~~~
Blaine0002
Well he did refer to most shared hosting which do usually come with php
already installed, and you may not have sudo. installing composer is simply
curling a phar file, or you could even bundle it into your repository if you
want to, im really not sure what to tell you.

------
bitdeveloper
Has anyone seen in the documentation how they are handling pricing in the long
term? I.e., if $299 is for the lifetime of 1.0 releases/upgrades, or something
else?

------
jitl
This looks pretty great! Are there similar offerings other languages, or as
open-source software?

------
sgt101
Why not go the whole hog (or Elephant) and call it Hadoop?

~~~
Jemaclus
because this isn't Apache Spark?

------
codegeek
really like this. Always thought of building a similar app but here it is
already. For $99, it is a steal :)

